

Mojolicious 2.0 released: Perl real-time web framework - tempire
http://blog.kraih.com/mojolicious-20-released-perl-real-time-web-fr

======
kgtm
I've been using Mojolicious even before it hit 1.0 and it has been an
excellent experience. If there is one area I must applaud sri (and the
community) for, is dropping Perl 5.8; Moving forward means moving forward
(even though I understand the motivation behind not wanting to make 5.8
obsolete).

~~~
kraih
It took almost a year and multiple attempts to finally get rid of Perl 5.8, so
glad it's done. :) But thanks to Jesse and his ambitious plans for Perl, i
think there is now a mentality change happening in the community that will
make similar changes easier in the future.

------
mercutioviz
Just getting into Mojolicious... thanks for a Perlish alternative to RoR,
Django and something WAY easier than Catalyst!

------
MadMartigan
Supper Awesome! Mojolicous is my favourite web framework for building apps.
Glad to see 2.0 and all the goodies it has.

------
elb0w
I cannot find a web framework in any other language that is as clean as this
or has as many bells and whistles.

------
TylerE
For anyone else who's curious, the actual site is <http://mojolicio.us/>.

If you're trying to get new blood linking to a site without docs, or any
apparent links to get more info is maybe not the best way of doing so.

~~~
tempire
The link is right up there at the top of the page. Thanks for reposting the
link, though.

~~~
TylerE
Ok, so it is. Problem is it just looks like a tag or something.

------
bzero
Catalyst is easy too. But Mojolicious and Dancer bring us a new breath. Great
news.

------
sciurus
I build a special-purpose frontend to libvirt using Mojolicious 1.33 back in
May. It was already a very easy to use and capable framework. There have been
62 releases in the five months since then!

[https://github.com/kraih/mojo/blob/7321e4c7b83a19286b3309df5...](https://github.com/kraih/mojo/blob/7321e4c7b83a19286b3309df53fc6d4d2e7460f0/Changes)

------
marcusramberg
Congrats on the release. Need to do some cool real time project soon.

~~~
tempire
For sure; especially with web sockets. The built-in test support for the
latest websocket spec (in code and on the command line) makes things really
easy.

~~~
marcusramberg
Jupp. Seems even MSIE10 is adopting web sockets now. Will be interesting to
see what people make with it.

------
kvorg
In the last year, since I started using Mojolicious, rolling out web apps has
been just amazingly nice. Good work people!

------
elb0w
Morbo never stops amazing when I build apps with other developers.

~~~
tempire
It's true; and I love that the production server, hypnotoad, is a managed set
of morbos. Code re-use done right.

~~~
sciurus
Rather, Morbo and Hypnotoad both manage Mojo::Server::Daemon workers.

------
xantus77
Awesome!

------
HeyItsDiogenes
That is not what real-time means.

~~~
marcusramberg
async, non-blocking, event driven. This is exactly what real-time web
frameworks are about.

~~~
HeyItsDiogenes
><http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Real-time_operating_system>

Specifically:

A hard real-time operating system has less jitter than a soft real-time
operating system. The chief design goal is not high throughput, but rather a
guarantee of a soft or hard performance category. A RTOS that can usually or
generally meet a deadline is a soft real-time OS, but if it can meet a
deadline deterministically it is a hard real-time OS.

Async, non-blocking, and event-driven have nothing to do with real-time.

This web framework has nothing to do with real-time.

Stop using terminology you don't understand.

~~~
tempire
I think you're munging terms.

As posted in <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Real-time_web>

"The real-time web is a set of technologies and practices that enable users to
receive information as soon as it is published by its authors, rather than
requiring that they or their software check a source periodically for
updates."

Mojolicious fits that description.

------
mars
and i thought perl is dead :O

~~~
tempire
If you thought that, Mojolicious will blow you away. The hot reloading
production server and libev event subscription is about as hip as you can get
these days.

